# Best price on butterfly jigs?



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

Does anyone know which place in town has the best price on butterfly jigs? The AJ's snatched around 50 bucks worth of jigs from me this weekend, it was fun catching them but its a pretty crappy feeling when you lose a 10 dollar jig on an undersized fish.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

try ebay. i buy from mrgreeno on there. 6- 7oz jigs with 2 assist hooks for 35 bucks. they usually arrive in 2 days. these jigs look identical to the williamson abyss and if you figure in the cost of assist hooks you can't really beat the price.


----------



## Luck E Strike (Oct 3, 2007)

try the ones at bass pro,look just like shimano butterfly jigs but alot cheaper.I try to keep at least a dozen or so on the boat.check em out


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

E bay... mrgreeno... bought from him several times... great cheap jig..


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Hit up Eastern Tackle on here... his site is www.bluewaterjigs.com -- his jigs are super nice andinexpensive too.

Also,today in West Marine beside Outcast up by the registers they have some Williamsons 50% off - making them like $7.

Lobsterman also has a hookup on Ebay you can try. I've bought some from his source before and they work great too.


----------



## cheapojigging (Sep 11, 2009)

Try ebasicpower.com so far it's awesome 0 !!

I refuse touse shimano's jigs,

it isway too expensive!!.........(try losing 5 of them..thats 100 bucks+ tax)

-----------------------------------------------------------

Gotta go home....still over @ snowy desert:reallycrying

first thing on the list fishing! fishing,fishing! :letsparty


----------



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the help guys, I'm not sure how any of thesetackle company can sell a hunk of metal for 15 bucks or an injected plastic molded trolling lure for up to 50 bucks, that doesn't make sense to me.

When you guys rig the lures, do you keep 2 hooks or just 1 on? Isuppose the rare 2 fish per jig and increased hook up ratio is nice, butwhen you're trying to unhook an angry AJ with a loose hook flyingaround right next to your wrist, that sounds like trouble brewing!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Check this company out! Best qualityjig for the price no doubt. Two owner hooks... A few stores around town have them. http://oceantackle.net/ I cover sales in Florida for them...


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Or buy a mold and make them for free!

http://www.do-itmolds.com/prodmolds.aspx?c=335


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

that rare two fish isnt that rare ive seen it multiple times i only use one hook.


----------

